

Google introduces its own browser - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/01/no-joke-google-introduces-its-own-browser-with-a-cartoon/

======
tuukkah
Very cool stuff in a big and technically demanding project. 1) Sites, tabs,
and plugins as OS level processes. 2) Automated testing based on pagerank 3)
WebKit 4) Advanced JS VM 5) Properly detachable tabs 6) Complex sandboxing 7)
Google tools and services integrated

~~~
unalone
Absolutely.

You know, I've been meaning to write a blog post about the gripes I've got
with Google. Poor design skills, f'rinstance. But I've found that I can't
honestly depict that stuff, not well. This project reminded me why: it's
because despite shortcomings, Google still has a talented, ambitious core of
people with a good mind for what would be GOOD for the Internet. I have high
hopes for this.

------
sjs382
And we'll likely never have an ad blocker for this browser... heh

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Lies. There's a plugin API, and it's open source.

~~~
tuukkah
We've yet to see what kind of interfaces if any there are for customizing the
browser. The plugins that the comics discuss are like the Adobe Flash plugin
and not like the flashblock Firefox extension.

------
sho_t
Great news. makes me curious about Google chrome on Android phone!

------
xycodex
i cant find anything about this danish team and their v8 jsvm. are my google
skills epic fail?

~~~
dmix
Second try on Google, found an article. <http://mbilf.com/2008/09/on-google-
chrome/>

The team was Lars Bak and Kasper Lund, both apparently employees of Google. It
was probably a separate team Google set up, good way to keep a start-up style
approach to projects.

